# What breed is my cat?



## MycatEllie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi there! I'm a new face to this forum but am curious as to what breed exactly my cat is. I have attached a few photos at the bottom!

Well, if you haven't noticed due to my name, my cute ball of fluff is named Ellie. She was nine years old this christmas and even after all those years I still have no idea what breed she is. She is completely white and has green eyes and has reletively shortish fur as you can see in the pictures below.

Thanks in advance for helping me to find the breed of my moggy!

Matt.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Domestic Short Hair Tabby. DSH is a bit of a generic term for all cats, determining hair length, DSH is for short hair, DMH is for medium and DLH is long. All cats are tabby, the ones with their stripe pattern showing have "agouti" genes that make the tabby pattern stand out. Tabby patterns include: Abyssinian, Mackerel, Spotted Mackerel and Classic or Blotched. I can see the "M" shape in Ellie's forehead hair, but since she also appears to have the Dominant White gene, I cannot see her body stripe pattern of tabby, or if she even has agouti genes that would show the pattern.

Also of note with Dominant White...the cat _isn't actually 'white'_. :yikes How can this be, you say? 
Dominant White (DW) is related to the "spotting gene" that causes white markings on cats ranging from minimal, to tuxedo and at the other end of the spectrum, to mostly white with spots of color. In a similar manner, DW cats ARE a tabby color base, but the affects of DW cover and mask the base color and markings of the cat, making it appear wholely white in color.

Ellie is beautiful, btw! I must say...I am feeling an urge to give her pink nose a kiss! :lol: 
Heidi


----------

